# Nexus 7 won't connect too Galaxy Nexus's Hot Spot



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I have a rooted Galaxy Nexus (toro) and a rooted Nexus 7 and the Nexus 7 connects to the Galaxy Nexus's hotspot intermittently. It will stay connected for hours then all of a sudden drop and not connect. Sometimes it won't even be able to see the WiFi signal sometimes it sees it and when I hit connect it just doesn't do anything sometimes I click connect and it acts like it connecting then it just doesn't. I'm thinking this is a problem with the nexus 7 and not the Galaxy because I have connected other things to the Galaxy and never had a problem but I'm not a 100% positive. Any ideas guys?

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

This is interesting developing you're doing.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrong forum. Should be in general.

Do you have WiFi disconnects on your Nexus 7 outside of tethering? Do you have WiFi disconnects on your Galaxy Nexus that you've noticed when using WiFi? if you're getting drops at either end that can help clue you in to where the problem is.


----------



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry I didnt even notice I did that but thank you

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general for obvious reasons.

Edit: Locked due to the creation of another thread.


----------

